# Love hoping to stay with Timberwolves, Rambis for the long term



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kevin Love knows he might not play another game with the Timberwolves this season. And he knows he'll be back next season because it's the last on his contract.
> 
> After that?
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_17771722?nclick_check=1


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Timberwolves better pray that he wants to stay. He is such a great young talent and a perfect player for an organization to build around.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No he isn't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah he's not someone you build a franchise around.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

He's deceived by the numbers instead of Love's actual impact on his team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Like Love, but he should be option 3 or 4 on a good team.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Love is a great player, but he needs a defensive big, like a Dwight Howard type enforcer in the paint, to make up for his defensive shortcomings. Love is definitely a great 2nd/3rd option on a contender though. Not too many guys can give you that kind of effort, rebounding, and 3 point shooting from that position. If you had a real C and a real PG, even if not big time scorers, just a PG that could set others up, and a C that could be the enforcer in the paint, the trio of Johnson, Beasley (if his head is screwed on straight) and Love would definitely work, especially by T-Wolves' standards.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kevin Love is going to get paid big time because of his statline. Only problem is I doubt he'll ever be the third best guy on a championship team.

He is what he is, and that's an extremely talented rebounder. He's a role player. You can't revolve your offense around him and he is incapable of anchoring your defense. Some stupid ass team is going to give him the max and regret it once they realize he simply isn't good enough to lead a team to the playoffs/beyond as the main guy.

Kind of a shame because I've always been a Love fan, but people have gone overboard big time on his hype. Stupid boxscores.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Luckily for Minnesota or whomever, there will be a new CBA in place before that happens.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Minnesota is still going to give him the max. Yet, they still will be a lotto team. If I'm the worst team in the league, none of my players are worth max money. I need some guys who can help us put some W's up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

True. At least it won't be quite as crippling as it could be. 


For a big, if he had as much impact as his numbers say, you'd think they would be winning more.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Flynn negates Love.

Memphis was losing so much from the summer of '06 on, Pau Gasol must have been a non-impact player. Oh, wait.

Rondo, Pierce, and Perkins were on an awful team, with Al Jefferson. They add two stars from losing clubs, don't get a high draft pick, and win the championship.


----------

